# Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler



## rrawhide (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey all

I just finished bottling 5 batches this week and used my new Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler. Wow, what a difference from the bottling wand. Did not spill more than 1/4 cup of wine total and this was me getting used to it. Really makes the bottling procedure much easier. Thanx GEORGE for recommending and carrying this. And at this price point it pretty much makes it affordable for all.

from the




bottler

rrawhide


----------



## Mike1973 (Jul 1, 2008)

I've looked at this and wasn't sure if it was a gimmick or not, its good to have a positive first hand review!


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2010)

Wanted to add my wonderful experience last night using my new Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler!







Holy cow what a difference over the piece of SHAT Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler. Yes it cost double the price but the Ferrari was a complete POC. Would never shut off and leaked the whole time. I had an inch of wine in my secondary container after using the Ferrari. I sent it back to George and exchanged it for the Buon Vino.

End result was not a single drop in the secondary containment bucket and I bottled the entire batch in about 15 minutes.

Highly recommended little gizmo that actually works!


----------



## pracz (Mar 11, 2010)

I assume you can still bottle directly from the primary with a spigot, correct? Can you use 1/2" tubing?

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't think so.

It comes with a (I think) 3/8" tube that has an antisediment tip of sorts on it. The tubing has some steel wire inside as well and allows you to bend it into the position you want.

I tried to pull the tubing off to clean it afterwards and it would not budge so just used gravity water feed to clean it out.


----------



## pracz (Mar 11, 2010)

That makes sense. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

I am bulk aging everything and haven't bottled anything, yet.
I don't have this guy, and intend on using the simple bottle wand the first time around. 

However, I'm no body's fool; it's got to be a big mess to try to use the wand indefinitely. I'll let my wife help me bottle that first time. That way, she'll be more than willing to have me order "just one more piece" of wine making equipment.





(That's what I do about once a week - order just one more piece of equipment. )


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2010)

I found the wand nice, and easy to use on whites. Harder to operate on the reds when you can't readily see through the bottle (especially with older eyes!) especially when you want to just add a few drops more to get it to the perfect level. You have to keep shutting off the valve when you get close to the top otherwise you have way too much pressure and when you tap it to get a little you end up full to the brim.

Learning curve on even the simplest tools it seems!


----------



## IQwine (Mar 11, 2010)

that's what I have been dealing with too. Not seeing thru the bottle for the reds. a pain... this looks like a solution.


----------



## robie (Mar 11, 2010)

George made the use of the wand look easy on his video. He was very good at raising it quickly, just at the right point.

I figure the idea is to have a very clean, sanitized, secondary containment container, out of which one can recover the spills and bottle it.

As you probably can attest from some of my previous posts, I will need a pretty big container for my spills. I am about ready to go ahead and paint the floor red in my wine room.


----------



## RadarLuv (Mar 11, 2010)

Use a vacuum aspirator pump with the Buon Vino Bottle Gravity Filler and never bend over again!!!


----------



## PeterZ (Mar 12, 2010)

I bottle on the floor with the wand. I sit in a chair next to my bottle tree, and as one bottle is filling I get another bottle off the tree to be ready for the switch. Because I am sitting over the filling bottle, even with reds I can look down into the neck to see the level in the bottle. I prefer the spring loaded wand, as I can stop for a minute just by not pushing down.


----------



## JohnnyK68 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have found when bottling with the wand, if you fill to the very top of the bottle with the wand all the way to the bottom, when you pull the wand out it is pretty close to the perfect level. I too would like to get the gravity filler though.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 13, 2010)

The wand worked well for me but it was just very bad on my back being bent over that long of a time.


----------



## Tom (Mar 14, 2010)

I have been using this *Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler*for over 2 years. I would reccomend this to ANYONE who makes wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I also have been using this since the beginning of my wine making. I did have to replace it this year due to the bearings freezing up and popping out. When cleaning with k-meta ensure you rinse with fresh water. That is my only complaint, nothing is stainless steel.


----------



## Bartman (Mar 15, 2010)

Crude though it may seem, I have used the basic wand for all 30 batches I have made and spilled no more than was in the hose when I stopped at the end - maybe 3 oz? Before I realized how easy the wand was to use, I discovered a simple but highly effective way to stop the flow through the hose - pinch it off by bending it backwards.

I give my bottles a final k-meta rinse in the kitchen sink, fill both sides of the sink with sanitized bottles (with any extras on the counter), and start pumping. With the carboy up on the raised bar over the sink, gravity flow is not an issue. Any drips (I'm not perfect, ya know) go neatly down the drain or can be washed down later. The most important step is to reward myself with a glass of something tasty when I'm finished.


----------



## fafrd (Apr 15, 2017)

This thread is pretty stale but I interested in anyone using either the Buon Vino or Ferrari automatic bottle fillers (non-vacuum).

I've been bottling beer with a wand for decades but the quantity of wine I will be bottling is much greater and headspace needs to be more carefully controlled when bottling wine. I'll have helpers who have not bottled before so I'm looking for something fairly fool-proof to get levels consistent with out a lot fill-checking & adjustment down the line.

Fill-wand is a known quantity and a vacuum pump like All-In-One seems fairly effective and easy to train but is expensive.

Does either a Buon Vino or Ferrari provide as easy and consistent of a bottling experience as they promise?

Controlling levels with a fill wand is more art than science and when a new bottler takes over, it takes 5-6 bottles fbegote they start to deliver consistent and correct fill levels with a wand, from what I've seen.

It the automatic fill-level feature of these low-cost bottlers delivers as advertised without being too finicky, they'd be worth the modest vpcost to me.

Experience? Advice? Thoughts?

In general, I'm of the 'if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is' mentality .


----------



## Jasper24 (Sep 3, 2017)

I must be the guy that gets the lemon of the line. I have the Buon Vino and have nothing but trouble with it. It doesn't deliver a decent flow rate and by the time I got to the tenth bottle it was like a small trickle. 

I adjusted the set screw and followed all instructions. Still no good hardly any wine came out after a couple of bottles. Since I was bottling apple I could see that I was not clogging the valve it was like I was losing pressure.

I have switched to the wand and haven't had any trouble even when bottling a raspberry peach kit wine, and my eyes suck.

Good luck to anyone who gets one but I will be sticking to the wand.

Thanks


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 3, 2017)

Jasper24 said:


> I must be the guy that gets the lemon of the line. I have the Buon Vino and have nothing but trouble with it. It doesn't deliver a decent flow rate and by the time I got to the tenth bottle it was like a small trickle.
> 
> I adjusted the set screw and followed all instructions. Still no good hardly any wine came out after a couple of bottles. Since I was bottling apple I could see that I was not clogging the valve it was like I was losing pressure.
> 
> ...



You could always look at the allinonewinepump - if interested please PM me


----------



## pillswoj (Sep 6, 2017)

I switched from a wand to the all in one wine pump this year - wish I had done it years ago.


----------



## GaDawg (Sep 6, 2017)

The only thing wrong with the all in one wine pump is I didn't get one sooner!


----------



## UBB (Sep 7, 2017)

several thousand bottles of wine through my AIO setup and still going strong. Can't beat it for small batch wine making.


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 7, 2017)

I just ordered the AIO wine pump, was debating getting the buno bottle filler mainly because i have the buno filter system, but the AIO looks so effortless, also steve called me within minutes after i emailed him and helped me out regarding shipping to canada ( its tough getting any good products for winemaking in canada) customer service like that is few and far between these days for any products and id happily spend the extra few dollars for service like that, im excited to get the AIO wine pump , cant wait to try it out, will be tossing my bottle filler wand, no more syphoning and kneeling on the ground to fill my bottles.


----------

